# Drift boat fishfinder



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

I am looking to put a fishfinder sonar in my Alumaweld Driftboat. Any ideas for mounting the transducer? The transome is above the waterline. I'm thinking about some kind of over the side bracket but I don't want to interfere with the oars.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Many moons ago we had a portable Hummingbird that came with a suction cup transducer mount. It was used on a drift boat, canoes, and a pontoon.
The strong cup had an angled bracket attached that would conform to any angle at the waterline. 
Dunno if that type mount is still available, but maybe a jury rig could work.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

jimp said:


> Many moons ago we had a portable Hummingbird that came with a suction cup transducer mount. It was used on a drift boat, canoes, and a pontoon.
> The strong cup had an angled bracket attached that would conform to any angle at the waterline.
> Dunno if that type mount is still available, but maybe a jury rig could work.


They still make them for the portable Humminbirds.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

diztortion said:


> They still make them for the portable Humminbirds.


There ya go Tooters.
See if that mount is available by itself and compatable with any other brands if you have something different.


----------

